# Btb



## Jdixon (Mar 9, 2014)

What's up Floridians. I looking to head east this summer for some btb action. I fish mostly marsh and open lakes in south Louisiana , but have been following ya 'll forum and would like to get in on the fun. I plan on bring some BCKFC member as well for the ride. When does the season pop off? Ill be following the threads . Tight lines 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard, and COME ON WID IT!!!! I am a rook when in comes ta yak fishing but learn new stuff and WELCOME criticism/advice!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jdixon said:


> What's up Floridians. I looking to head east this summer for some btb action. I fish mostly marsh and open lakes in south Louisiana , but have been following ya 'll forum and would like to get in on the fun. I plan on bring some BCKFC member as well for the ride. When does the season pop off? Ill be following the threads . Tight lines Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Not sure what bckfc is but if it's some kind of Kentucky fried chicken, bring it now!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jdixon (Mar 9, 2014)

LOL. Bayou Coast Kayak Fishing Club. If I were to bring chicken it would be Popeyes . It seems like Navarre is the haven .Looking to go anywhere.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Any where east of Pensacola Pass down to Panama City is good. 

My favorite months are May, September and October. Good luck and PLEASE be safe.

Im seeing more and more yakkers out now more then ever and Im seeing more and more people going out in unsafe conditions.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Come on down to Paradise and spend lots of money, lol


----------



## Jdixon (Mar 9, 2014)

That's the plan. Looking for an extended weekend to come do the damn thing. When do the mahi start running?


----------



## Jdixon (Mar 9, 2014)

Jd7 do you do guided trips with other yakkers and their own gear. I know you have a fleet of hobie outbacks. I have a Pa14 and would like to get some time in the surf. I would like to correspond with on a future charter.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

The man will put you on fish... his reports are always good


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Magic Mike said:


> The man will put you on fish... his reports are always good


+1 on booking with JD. Fish will be caught.


----------



## mdgIII (Dec 28, 2009)

^^^ what they said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I do, give me a ring, number is in my signature.

Pelagics like mahi, sails and tuna arent a sure thing but when they are swimming our beaches we have a good shot. We have to have a good combination of water temp, color and bait. Mark my words, around the full moon in May a yakker will be hauling in the years first mahi, tuna or sailfish.

That is unless we continue having tons and tons of rain....boo. Water was crap today.


----------



## Jdixon (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks JD7, I will be in touch.I plan on fishing IFA in Empire in May,but if that changes I will consider heading east bound.


----------

